# Hondo Formula 1



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Was just going through my storage room and came across an old Hondo Formula 1. Must have picked that one up along the way, forgot all about it. Not a huge amount around regarding the history of these things. This particular one is from the MIJ era and it has a Schaller 455 bridge with Grover tuners and may even have DiMarzio pups in it. I know they used DiMarzio at some point along the way. But the bridge and tuners are by no means cheap. 

Its ugly as hell though. This one is a strat type design with a horrendous orange color. I should snap some pics of it. I am going to take it apart and see what she is made of. Probably paid $100 for it in some pawn shop.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Pics! Lets all share in the fun. I love how you had totally forgot about it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

When I was on the road I used to hit the pawn shops all the time and would bring home junk to fart around with. I would pull them all apart and sometimes upgrade the guts etc. 

There is not a date or code on this guitar anywhere, nothing.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Reminds me of the Hondo Paul Dean model.


----------



## crog1109 (May 31, 2010)

G'day from downunder, I've had a couple of H762 Formula 1s - I sold a beaut 'tiger tail veneer maple top' a couple of years ago and regretted it so much I just got a black one. They also came in cherry sunburst and butterscotch (according to the 1984 catalog). The rest of the specs are; custom ash body, arched ash celluloid bound top, schaller 455 bridge, X14 humbuckers, grover rotomatic tuners, maple neck and rosewood fingerboard. I think they look alot like PRS guitars from the nineties - even down to the cream pick up surrounds! Maybe he owned one before strating out in the mid eighties??


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

back in the eighties i had lots of hondo guitars. you could buy them for $90-$100 brand new and they were at least as good as the squier i play now. 
and some of them were very very pointy. that was important back then, pointiness. i bet all told, i probably had at least 1/2 dozen of them.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

ive never played or owned one. from what people are saying here,they seem like they were good value for such a rock bottom price range.

kind of remind me of a hamiltone,cause of the shape.

Bobby


----------



## Jondog (Jun 1, 2010)

Hilarious!!! I had a hondo (or still kinda do). It was the flying v style with one point longer than the other and pointy as hell. It had black and red tiger stripes from from the body to the headstock. I bought it used so it was pretty cheap and more of a joke than anything. My old band covered "we're not gonna take it" by twisted sister so it was used for that song. I ended up chopping it up for the sake of seeing how it was all built. Still have the guts stuffed in a drawer somewhere. I think I used the body for firewood at a party one night??


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I should have posted this one in the ugly guitar thread as well


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Ha! My first guitar was a Hondo Formula 1. It didn't look like that one though, mine was black with a red binding and gold hardware, genereic tuners and a non-locking trem. It had a truss-rod cover and the head was more of a Jackson shape. It was stolen from a highschool storage room way back in the nineties. I kind of wish I had it back for nostalgia.


----------

